

Building Your Dreams In Chile - chaosmachine
http://www.shaharnechmad.com/2011/02/19/building-your-dreams-in-chile/

======
guynamedloren
The last two points are contradicting. One says that there is a lack of
developers (especially compared to the Bay area) and the next says there is an
abundance of developer talent, and that it would be much easier to find
developers in Chile than in the US.

So which is it?

~~~
DennisP
The last point says there are plenty of developers. The second-to-last says
there isn't a vibrant developer/entrepreneur community and it's hard to make
connections. Those are different things. You can have lots of individual
developers who don't communicate with each other much.

------
andreash
Anyone with experience with the application process?

~~~
nechmads
Hi. I'll be happy to try and help as I went through it.

~~~
evolution
Hi Nechmads, I'm an Indian entrepreneur and planning to apply. I might need
your help, can you please send me your contact details at
<http://contact.pratikrokade.com> thanks.

